# Immigration/Sponsor



## ibaadnaqvi (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello,
I would like to ask regarding skill visa, sponsorship and immigration, As my two brothers are resident of australia and I am here with my family. Like to is there any way they can sponsor me ? I have a bachelor desgree of Visual arts & have a experience of 6years in advertising and design firms,also i am married. Would be waiting for your response.

thanks


----------



## CareersDownUnder (Mar 4, 2015)

Check out subclass 190 for family sponsorship.


----------

